# Clinical characteristics and outcome of thyroid storm: a case series and review of neuropsychiatric derangements in thyrotoxicosis



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Clinical characteristics and outcome of thyroid storm: a case series and review of neuropsychiatric derangements in thyrotoxicosis.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/newsl-article.cfm/5702784/ZZAE36233BD012454DA6A78FECFD05D6D6?news_id=811&newsdt=110614&subspec_id=419&utm_source=DailyNL-Test&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_content=General-Article&utm_campaign=article-section


----------

